# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  FUE scar repair on black male donor scar by Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

## Dr. Lindsey

This nice fellow stopped in a few months ago inquiring about scar repair.  He'd had a transplant down the road a few years ago and likes to keep his hair really quite short.  My first advice was just to grow his hair a little longer as it would be pretty hard to see the scar.  He declined a scar revision, and actually I didn't offer him one as the risk benefit ratio wasn't really great, given a not too bad scar to begin with and the potential for a worse scar.

So we opted for a 150 graft FUE case, done on Christmas eve.  Shown are his 10 day pics after the holiday, and he should return by the end of the month for a followup. 

A couple of things are noticed.  First, he heals fantastic and the donor area is barely visible with or without flash.  Second, at 10 days, the grafts in the firm scar tissue sure do appear viable. And third, we did this with minimal discomfort and downtime as compared to a larger scar revision.  He was able to work out at day 7 without restriction.

This was our first FUE on a black male; and we were completely up front with the patient about the possibility that his curly follicles may preclude successful harvest.  While more difficult than our usual straight haired FUE case, it was done in about 3 hours with virtually no discomfort intra or postop.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------


## Dr. Lindsey

This fellow walked back in Saturday am.  He's a bit under 8 weeks and states that he's stopped using dermablend altogether.  Granted his hair is a little longer now, but it looks to me like he's not shed any grafts and is growing.

We'll plan a frontal FUE in a few months.

Dr. Lindsey McLean VA

----------

